# Iphone 4s problem



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

In the US I would go straight to the Apple Store, but here I'm not sure what to do... For about 10 days my phone 4s has intermittently said no service instead of showing bars. Sometimes it's just for a few minutes, sometimes for hours and hours. I went to Du and they gave me a new sim. Still problems. Swapped the sim into another phone and it seems fine, so I think it's my phone. Timing coincides with 6.0.1 upgrade. Any ideas of where I can take it to be looked at? I'm at the end of my technical rope!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I had my iPhone fixed by these people: iPhone Repair, iPad Repair - The #1 Repair Center in UAE

I found them good and reliable at least for Dubai standards.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Did you buy the phone here? Or did you buy it elsewhere? Is it jail broken? If it is, then sadly when you do any sort of upgrade with official Apple software, iphones usually go doolally.


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

It was legally unlocked in the US before coming here, so that shouldn't (notice I didn't say isn't) be the problem. I'll try called the place on the other msg. Thanks!


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

The link is hilarious, btw, to US standards - it says it's a "real company with real employees" - important to know for Dubai though!


----------



## 200256 (Jan 16, 2013)

had similar problems with Du... switched to Etisalat and no more problems


----------



## chiapet (Jan 28, 2013)

I was under the impression that all cell phones in Dubai have to have a sim card, does the Iphone4s bought in the U.S. have a sim card option?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

chiapet said:


> I was under the impression that all cell phones in Dubai have to have a sim card, does the Iphone4s bought in the U.S. have a sim card option?


The one's with AT&T do.


----------



## chiapet (Jan 28, 2013)

I spoke with Sprint here in the U.S. and they explained that the Iphone 4s they sell have a micro sim card option. Okay, I learned from the forum that the cell phone providers in the UAE have pay as you go micro sim cards, that post was fairly old, is that still the case with the two providers?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes or you cut it up yourself if you know how.


----------



## chiapet (Jan 28, 2013)

Great thanks! My 4s is arriving today. One more little check mark on my never ending moving to-do list!


----------

